# New to Bass Fishing



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

This is the first year I have attempted to catch bass. I have a load of tackle and two rods and reels. The only problem is I have yet to land a bass. I really would like to get one before the season ends. I usually try for them in ponds, never anything with current. Just looking for some advice on which lure or worm to use for this time of year. I through a yum dinger at a lake today with no takers. I have spinners and buzzbaits but I dont know when to use them. Also when using a buzzbait do you retrieve it quick enough to stay on top of the water. Odd looking contraption to an old catfisherman like me. But I would appreciate any help I can get. I really would like to land a large mouth some day.


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

On the yum dinger wacky rig it (fold the worm and in the middle out the hook thorugh it) no weights and shake your pole enough to get the worm twitching then reel in repeat.on buzz baits yes keep them on top of the water,but its a little late for buzz baits use them from mid june to early sep. next time you go to the pond use the spinners ive been getting go hits on spinners in a pond by me.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well you can still use top water it will work and then spinner bait one that you can slow roll quater oz, and soft jerk bait on ponds is a killer then goto the rubber worm and of the bats im sure you will land more than one bass,markfish


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

You want to reel the buzzbait just fast enough to keep it on top of the water and not burning it across the water. You can still catch some good bass on buzzbaits this time of year it just has to be right. Normally a warm rainy day will be best or if you have a night that the high temp did not get really cold you can get a good morning bite on the buzzbait. 

Two other goto fall baits are a tandem blade safteypin spinnerbait with a big gold willow(#4) and a small silver colorado blade. Normally in 1/4-3/8oz. The second bait is a 1/4oz chrome and blue rattle trap. Normally with those three baits you can catch a bass or two in any farm pond around the area.


Hope this helps you get your bass before it gets cold.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

People have been known to catch bass on buzzbaits when most others say it's too late or early in the year for using them. Never hurts to try so why not chuck 'em. If you want the simpliest lure to catch abass on then go out and get you some jigheads (some with and some without weedguards) and some curly tailed grubs. Cast them out and let it hit bottom and then use a steady retrieve. Keep doing that(lessening the depth each cast) all the way up through the water column until you find them. That combo has caught not only bass but everything else that swims in our waters. Don't overlook crankbaits this time of the year as well. On cloudy days (like today) go with something dark in color and on a sunny day go with something more natural ( something with chrome couldn't hurt on those kind of days either).


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was catching bass in my pond last year on a buzzbait until halloween.....i refuse to go for bass past november..it ain't worth it when there are better fish around

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

